# [Clock] l'horloge se dérègle a chaque démarage (Résolu)

## lermit

Bonjour à tous,

depuis 2 ou 3 jours, j'ai constaté que l'heure de ma machine se dérégler de manière variable (5 min, 1h26,...) à chaque démarrage sous gentoo.

j'ai effectué quelque tes pour déterminer a quelle moment sella se produit.

c'est net pas problème hardware car je le démarre sous windows XP l'heure se se dérègle pas.

j'ai vérifié l'horloge du bios l'avoir mis a après jour avec gentoo et  l'extinction celui ci et l'heure rester correcte

alors j'ai vérifier avant d'entrer dans la session gnome dans la console et la j'ai constaté le dérèglement.

a partir de la, je ne vois pas ou pourrai venir le problème.

je met a la suite le fichier dmesg , message, clock et de emerge --info

dmesg : ici

messages : ici

clock:

```
CLOCK="local"

TIMEZONE="Europe/Brussels"

CLOCK_OPTS=""

CLOCK_SYSTOHC="no"

SRM="no"

ARC="no"
```

emerge --info

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.32-gentoo-r7-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T6670_@_2.20GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 13 Jun 2010 09:45:02 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10[url]

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4-r1, 3.1.2-r3

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3[/url]

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests ccache distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ "

LANG="fr_FR"

LC_ALL="fr_FR"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="7zip X a52 aac acl acpi alsa berkdb bleutooth bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus device-mapper dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox firefox3 flac fortran gdbm gdu gif gimp glitz gnome gpm gtk gtk2 gzip hal iconv ieee1394 imagemagick java javascript jpeg jpeg2k kdrive lcms ldap libnotify mad matroska midi mikmod mng modules mp2 mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer msn mudflap nas nautilus ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 raw readline reflection samba sdl session skype spell spl ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode upnp usb utils vim vim-pager vim-syntax vim-with-x vlc vorbis wifi win32codecs wma wxwindows x264 x86 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

je sais pas si c'est lier mais quand je passe du mode console en mode graphique (exemple: Ctrl+Alt+F7) et aussi quand je reconnecte l'alimentation secteur, l'ordinateur se mette tout seul en un espèce de mode veille mais je ne sais plus le rallumer. je suis obligé forcer l'extinction pour pouvoir rependre la main sur l'ordinateur.

j'espère que qu'une pourra m'aider a résoudre le problème.

merci d'avance de votre aide.

SébastienLast edited by lermit on Wed Jun 16, 2010 5:49 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Mickael

bon ben... chui désolé mais je peux pas la rater celle là : 

 *Quote:*   

> TIMEZONE="Europe/Brussels" 

  probablement un problème avec tes voisins flamands... ouaiiiiiis je saiiiiiis je SORS.

Sinon tu peux déjà jeter un œil dans le noyo, pour voir si t'aurais pas une une horloge un peu exotique, y'a déjà eu des sujets la dessus.

----------

## guilc

Mise à l'heure puis :

```
rm /etc/adjtime

hwclock --systohc
```

----------

## Ey

Comme tu ne synchronise pas l'horloge systeme avec l'horloge materiel a l'arret de ton poste c'est parfaitement normal.

Il suffit de modifier ton fichier de conf clock en mettant 

CLOCK_SYSTOHC="yes"

si tu veux que l'horloge HW soit resynchronisee avec l'horloge systeme a l'arret.

Edit : permutation dans la derniere phrase pour que ce soit plus clair...

----------

## lermit

merci à vous 3 de votre aide.

la solution de Ey était la bonne

maintenant, je n'ai pas de problème avec l'horloge au redémarrage.

----------

